

Best 2 minute software demos for front page of site - netpenthe

I&#x27;ve got a new software product to demo, i&#x27;m trying to work out the best way to do a &#x27;2 minute intro video&#x27; showing what it is.<p>I&#x27;m thinking that this will be on the front page of the website, so prospective customers get a quick look.<p>I&#x27;ve tried doing it in Prezi (too slow) and Camtasia (looks kind of budget) but i&#x27;m not happy with either.<p>Anyone got any suggestions or links to good demos ... (ideally low budget!!)<p>Thanks :)
======
netpenthe
This one is great:

[http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/](http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/)

Lots are here, but high budget: [http://www.quora.com/Demo-Videos/What-are-
some-good-examples...](http://www.quora.com/Demo-Videos/What-are-some-good-
examples-of-startup-product-demo-videos-and-who-made-them)

